# Cebu Roll On Roll Off Ferry Sinks



## stores (Apr 8, 2007)

Lady Of Mount Carmel Sinks In Calm Weather, 2 Dead So Far , 55 Rescued, Some Missing, Captain States The Sea Was Calm.


----------



## stein (Nov 4, 2006)

From The Manila Times: 
The MV Lady of Mount Carmel, a roll-on-roll-off (Roro) vessel, departed the port of Pioduran town in Albay, at about 2:20 a.m. on June 14 with 66 passengers on board two air-conditioned buses of Isarog Lines and one six-wheeler Isuzu truck and 22 crewmen.

The engine reportedly stopped about one nautical mile off the lighthouse in Barangay Penafran*cia, Bu*rias Island.

Subsequently big waves hammered the vessel and the ropes that tied the buses and the truck loosened causing the vehicles to slide to one side. The lopsided weight of the three vehicles caused the vessel to lean to its side and subsequently sink.


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day stores.sm.yesterday 15:46.re:cebu roll on roll off ferry sinks.i have looked at your thumbnail.she looks like a great ship.its hard to believe she could sink so eazaly.may the dead rest in peace.and thanks for the 55 saved.thanks to stein.sm.for his informative report.great post regards ben27


----------



## richardwakeley (Jan 4, 2010)

Bit scary! This one used to be based at Cebu and I have been a passenger on it. Always considered these WG&A ferries well run, compared to their competitors on the Cebu-Ormoc run.


----------



## richardwakeley (Jan 4, 2010)

Just realised that there may be a mix-up with the ship names here. I was a bit suspicious when i read there were only two buses and a six wheeler onboard, and only 55 passengers. Also the route is not a Cebu Ferries run. The ferry in 
Stores's photo, shown at Pier 4 in Cebu is WG&A's "OUR LADY OF MOUNT CARMEL", which I have been a passenger on. But now I found photos on the internet of a small Philippine ro-ro ferry "LADY OF CARMEL". I guess this is the one which has sunk.


----------



## richardwakeley (Jan 4, 2010)

Further to the above, although the Philippine newspaper reports say the ferry was named OUR LADY OF MOUNT CARMEL, and show photos of same at pier 4 cebu, there are also photos of a much smaller ro-ro named LADY OF CARMEL which has the logo "Barko masbateno" painted. The ferry which sunk was on a short crossing from Albay to Masbate. This must be the one.


----------

